
Show HN: Automated blind control via an Amazon Echo Dot and Raspberry Pi - jwahawis
https://jwahawis.github.io/automated-blinds
======
kkielhofner
I love seeing stuff like this but I have to wonder - why aren't
esp8266/Arduino/etc considered more often for these applications? I understand
the Raspberry Pi seems obvious (and often is) but these kinds of solutions
seem much less awesome when you realize the latest OpenSSL (or whatever)
update applies to the full blown Linux installation controlling your blinds.
Sure Arduino and others almost certainly have plenty of issues with their
software stack but the attack surface is substantially smaller and lower cost
and reduced power usage are benefits as well.

~~~
manyxcxi
The biggest thing with Arduinos specifically is that the cheap ones don't
really have the capacity to negotiate proper web services. They can't handle
HTTPS, you are not going to be deserializing JSON in RAM, etc. By the time you
pay for something like a Yun, you've spent more than a Pi. Also (prior to esp*
WiFi breakouts) WiFi integration used up most of your I/O and cost 30+
dollars.

I've been playing around with a couple of CHIPs[0] that are cheaper than most
Arduinos and come with Bluetooth, WiFi and USB built in, a bunch of memory,
and run ARM Debian. They use NAND for storage so you don't need a SD card for
the OS, and the forums are pretty active for a pretty recent hardware
platform.

Other than still trying to get some SPI stuff integrated I've had no problem
doing stuff I wouldn't want to use a Pi on and could not really use an Arduino
on. I believe they're of better specs than anything but the latest Pi, maybe
that as well.

For $9, I've been very happy with it, but I can't compare it to the ESP as I
have a few laying around and haven't used them yet.

[0] [https://getchip.com](https://getchip.com)

~~~
bschwindHN
The ESP, especially the esp32, can easily do HTTPS, WiFi, Bluetooth, JSON
deserialization, and more with room to spare. All for less than $10 (less than
$3 if you use an esp8266)

------
echelon
How might someone with only software experience know what motor, encoder,
power supply, etc. to buy? Would this be an easy enough project to step into,
or should one start with something more basic for a first project?

Btw, awesome work OP!

~~~
jwahawis
Thanks!

You can follow Adafruit's guide[1] to get started. I think on this project the
software requires more experience to get setup, especially if you are working
with a headless Raspberry Pi.

[1] [https://learn.adafruit.com/adafruit-dc-and-stepper-motor-
hat...](https://learn.adafruit.com/adafruit-dc-and-stepper-motor-hat-for-
raspberry-pi)

------
stevebmark
I've wanted to do this too, since there's a lot of light pollution in my
neighborhood but I also want to be woken up by the sun. Also FYI you should
probably make those embedded youtube videos

~~~
contingencies
Thanks for _not_ making them embedded Youtube videos. Here in China, that
would require a VPN just to see the unplayed still image, and lengthy
buffering to see the video.

------
bobf
It's great to see a solution that works using some basic hardware and existing
blinds. Not only does that make it incredibly cheap compared to commercial
alternatives, but it also doesn't require implementation at time of
construction (or a major renovation).

I recently have been working on the technical aspects of building a new house
for my aging parents. We went with Lutron's Serena shades, because we also
used Lutron's light controls and they feature both Nest and Alexa integration.
Construction hasn't been completed yet, so I can't fully report on the final
result. But, my initial tests have gone well and setup was simple. For
reference, the per-shade cost is around $600 installed. Basic shades of
similar quality would likely be $150-200 each, so it's a fair bit more but not
outrageous.

I considered a DIY approach, but then thought about the primary users and
realized an off-the-shelf solution would be best. Even in your own home, it's
hard to overstate the importance of reliability and ease of use for your
spouse, kids, guests, etc.

------
TheSpiceIsLife
Thanks for posting thing. I've been thinking about how to go about doing this
but didn't really know where to start with finding an appropriate motor and
controller.

Will come back to this as a winter project, busy building a coffee trailer
this summer
[https://goo.gl/photos/9rrRAZy7xSprWVnA6](https://goo.gl/photos/9rrRAZy7xSprWVnA6)

~~~
jwahawis
No problem! The NEMA 17 form factor is quite ubiquitous so it's easy to find
cheap hardware and compatible drivers. Be mindful that the same form factor
has different windings and therefore different stall currents.

------
aceperry
Totally love the cardboard "case" held together with some rubber bands. LOL,
this is real hacking. I spent a bit of time learning 3D printing and printed a
few cool looking raspberry pi cases but always looking out for cool case
ideas.

------
LargeCompanies
Is there an App Store yet for either Alexa or Google Home?

I just got a google home and I want to program/add apps(games) or
actions(movie times, order a pizza, call x friend on skype, call 911, record &
playback my sleep talking recordings and many other ideas thought of).

I can't see why such an App Store isn't available yet for programmers and
either Google or Amazon to profit from!!! One that is run like Apple's App
Store where things are reviewed and approved, as for me I think these AI
speakers are the next big thing like the iPhone.

~~~
mmelin
There is:
[https://developer.amazon.com/alexa](https://developer.amazon.com/alexa)

~~~
LargeCompanies
So you can charge a buck for each download?

Also, I'm sorta partially to Google Home as I think it's AI is superior...
though i could be mistaken.

------
whyagaindavid
I often wonder is it worth the _extra_ electrical energy spent on
Alexa/Raspi/voice recognition automations. I am not a technophobe but if
everyone moves to magic mirror, voice recognition everywhere what would the
power needed to drive all these (comparing to your arm)!

------
awjr
I wonder if people are working with Alexa to automate houses for people with
disabilities.

~~~
netsharc
The article had the word "blind" and I thought OP meant home automation for
the vision-impaired.

Combine Alexa and the tech for the Amazon supermarket that tracks shoppers and
they could have a talking, listening assistant that can be your pair of eyes
at home.

------
ThatPlayer
I've been looking into something similar. Are you not reading the state of the
blinds in anyway? For example, in the case of a power failure or reset.

It looks like your code just has a default.

~~~
jwahawis
I could write the last state to a file, but long term I plan on adding an
encoder to the output shaft. The motors are intentionally not locked to limit
power draw and allow manual adjustment.

